# $20K Pinarello



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

saw this at my LBS yesterday: Untitled Album | Facebook

I'm sure it would make me .00001 mph faster too!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

jpaschal01 said:


> saw this at my LBS yesterday: Untitled Album | Facebook
> 
> I'm sure it would make me .00001 mph faster too!


LOL @ the "Pure Italiano". Italiano except for the Pinarello part, which is pure Taiwan.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

20k and they even include bottles and cages!


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

hahah.. ummmm, i'm guess you didn't see my posting.. That is the Dogma2 EPS.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

vboy's is nicer.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking at the picture, I can't see how it will cost anywhere near $20K. Unless the bike shop is overcharging you by a lot.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

the base price of the Dogma 2 EPS was 16.5K and it came with 2-way fit shamals. I have seen some shops substitute the Campy Bora wheels which are mid 3's for the shamals hence the 20K price tag. But i think if you are going to pay 16.5K for the bike you better get the bora's for free!

Thanks cinelli


----------



## Tmonatr (Apr 22, 2012)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> 20k and they even include bottles and cages!


However, rear tire is extra.:thumbsup:


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

A $20,000 bike made from a frame that cost a couple hundred bucks to make in Taiwan. Marketing at its finest. 

Meanwhile, you can buy a Time or Cyfac that is handmade in France, put SR EPS on it AND Boras for about $11k if you shop around. To each his own though.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

PaxRomana said:


> A $20,000 bike made from a frame that cost a couple hundred bucks to make in Taiwan. Marketing at its finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can buy a Time or Cyfac that is handmade in France, put SR EPS on it AND Boras for about $11k if you shop around. To each his own though.


Time make some of the best frames in the world. I agree you could probably buy a Time bike with EPS SR and Boras Ultra 2 wheels for around $11K, but you probably got to get the stuff in Europe.

My next bike will be a Time. I will probably pick up a Time frame next year when I go to France.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Time make some of the best frames in the world. I agree you could probably buy a Time bike with EPS SR and Boras Ultra 2 wheels for around $11K, but you probably got to get the stuff in Europe.
> 
> My next bike will be a Time. I will probably pick up a Time frame next year when I go to France.


PBK's deals on those frames are amazing, but unfortunately the sizing and choice is limited. The new models won't be too different though.

Good choice buying it from Europe, or buy it from a US dealer who has closeout stock.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

PaxRomana said:


> A $20,000 bike made from a frame that cost a couple hundred bucks to make in Taiwan. Marketing at its finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can buy a Time or Cyfac that is handmade in France, put SR EPS on it AND Boras for about $11k if you shop around. To each his own though.


Damn, you guys need to give it a rest with this crap.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

dcorn said:


> Damn, you guys need to give it a rest with this crap.


+repped


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

PaxRomana said:


> make in Taiwan....handmade in France


Explain the difference in manufacturing processes and why one is better than the other.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Explain the difference in manufacturing processes and why one is better than the other.



Haters are going to hate. 


What else do you expect from them  ?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Explain the difference in manufacturing processes and why one is better than the other.


This has already been explained, many times. What you are getting with a Pinarello is an average monocoque frame made using the polystyrene foam insert to improve frame thickness consistency.

In contrast, Time is one of the only companies on the planet who weaves the fiber themselves, allowing full control over the frame tubing. It's no coincidence that BMC tried to replicate this process with robots, but so far has failed miserably. 

The point is that Pinarello is nothing special. They're easily replicated, just as you can see from the thousands of Chinarellos that pop up. Time cannot be replicated in the same manner. They have to use monocoque tubing and different materials.

Further, Pinarello is certainly not "made in Italy." Nor does it have access to anything that is super elusive. That's just marketing for the masses. I like their frames though, I admit. I have owned Pinarellos. I rode a Dogma 2 in Italy last year, and liked it quite well. It's a looker, no doubt. But $20k for it is silly, considering the relatively simple manufacturing process.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I sell all those parts. Could of built you the same bike for alot less


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

antihero77 said:


> I sell all those parts. Could of built you the same bike for alot less


I agree it could be built for a lot less.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah but really who cares its not our money spent. What people do with thier own money is really not our business.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

antihero77 said:


> Yeah but really who cares its not our money spent. What people do with thier own money is really not our business.


Yes, it's none of our business what others do with their money. But the point is why spent $20K on the Dogma 2 bike, when you can save around $5000 for the same bike.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sometimes people are not practical. But as long as he loves it that's all that matters.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

antihero77 said:


> Sometimes people are not practical. But as long as he loves it that's all that matters.


I didn't buy the bike. Too rich for my blood. My wife about had a heart attach when I told her I bought a Wilier Gran Turismo yesterday. 7x's more would have really set her off!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

jpaschal01 said:


> I didn't buy the bike. Too rich for my blood. My wife about had a heart attach when I told her I bought a Wilier Gran Turismo yesterday. 7x's more would have really set her off!


#1 rule never tell your wife the exact price for your road bike.

My wife doesn't mind me spending money on a nice road bike, because she knows I'm out riding all the time. Good for my health!! 

My wife don't know the exact amount with what I spent on my bike, but she knows my bike cost a couple of thousands.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

antihero77 said:


> I sell all those parts. Could of built you the same bike for alot less


that's exactly what i did.. and didn't have to pay that crazy sticker..


----------

